# More Dangers In The Shop



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

The other day I noticed that some spiders are showing up here and there in my shop. That's not unusual for this time of year. Being a gardener, I've always thought of spiders as "good bugs". They take care of some of the bad bugs that can cause damage to your garden. But at some time last year I got a spider bite on my figure and it was very painful. I'm pretty sure it happened when I was in my shop. I always wear gloves in the garden. It took over 2 months for it to even begin to start healing. In my neck of the woods, we're only supposed to have one poison spider (and some say two), the Black Widow (and the Brown Recluse). I have no idea when I received the bite. I know I didn't feel anything when it happened. The place on my finger got a little sensitive and eventually sore…. and finally looked like it was rotting. When you see the "bulls-eye" effect, that's when you know it's a spider bite. Be careful out there. And be on the look out for those spiders.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Remember junior, all spiders are poisonous, it's what they do, but not all are on the "kill you slowly" list.
I got nailed 13 times under a house once and wouldn't have even known if it weren't for ex-wife plaintif freaking out about it. Got me down one side of my back.

I have this thing about putting on gloves, I shake them snot out of them first then crush them to be sure all my little "friends" are gone.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You've got a good point Dave. I do the exact same thing with gloves before putting them on. I usually keep them in a sealed jar but I always check them out real good before putting them on.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

trying to get a photo of my bite loaded


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

A doctor once told me that you have to worry about what the spider bit right before he bit you.
I had a spider bite on my leg that took about 3 months to heal and I still have big scar.


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Here in Central Florida, we have just about every "bug" that God ever created. But, we also have lots of various "newt" types that love to dine on them. I don't know all the correct names for these lizards (there are so many) so I just refer to them as newts. They pretty well keep down the spider and roach populations in my shop and they are sociable animals. They come out to check on my progress on projects and hang out.
I don't know how they fair in VA, but my suggestion to control the pest population, get some newts.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Dusty, What do the "newts" look like. Are they kind of black or dark blue in color?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel fortunate that I've never had an encounter with a spider. I hope I never do.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes Gary they can be pretty bad. I thought my finger was going to rot off before it finally healed. I've still got a scar too.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

rikkor, that's what was so strange about my bite. I never knew I had been bitten. I didn't feel a thing. I'm thinking I may have reached into the scrap bin for a piece of wood and that's when I got nailed.


----------



## DaveLikeGolf (Dec 10, 2007)

These are the guys that run around in my shop by the hundreds in Lakeland, FL. They're Brown Anoles I believe. Probably what Dustynewt is accustomed to seeing.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never seen any of those up here. Probably too cold for them. I could sure use some though. Spiders were real bad around here last year and I think it's going to be worse this year.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I haven't kept all the "spider bite action" to myself. Here is one my wife had a couple years ago (if i can get it to upload). The Dr. was pretty sure this was the work of a brown recluse.

!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Anything that breaks the skin can be bad. Bacteria are really little guys and can enter anywhere there's a break in the skin. The biggest thing is to recognize when the body is failing to combat the infection and seek medical help. Bacteria thrives on your sweet, warm, wet blood (especially you diabetics) and can quickly develope into cellulitis, blood sepsis, gangrene and tissue necrosis. This could result in loss of the infected part (amputation, debriedment surgery) or loss of your life. Blood sepsis affects the body including your internal organs. I once transported a 35 y/o male to a regional heart hospital for a pending transplant. 35 years old! He had developed an abcess tooth, which infected his blood, which ate his heart valves! It's called Endocarditis. Not good. Don't ignore it.

Redness and increased temperature are the bodies natural defense. Pus results from a bacterial invasion and all should be seen by a doctor.

And that's my "Nurse Scare" for today! Now go wash your hands!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Great post Dadoo….. This doesn't have anything to do with woodworking, but….. a few years back I took a fall in a small river while fishing for smallmouth. Just like you said, infection set in and I nearly lost my leg. They couldn't figure out what type of bacteria was causing the infection. Finally…. they said it was caused by "agricultural run-off"...... if any of you can't figure out what that is, I can PM you. Thanks again Dadoo.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Agricultural runoff…AKA: "POO". Cow poo, pig poo, chicken poo, farmer poo. Farmer's daughter's poo.

Farmers here in Upstate, NY (AKA: Home of the wayward governor Spitzer) keep liquid poo in what's called a "slurry tank". A local one broke, spilling it's contents into a nearby stream. Everything in that stream died. Great fertilizer…bad for the fish though.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

In my case, the cow poo was to blame. I don't think it was all because of run-off either. I've seen them right in the middle of the creek cutting loose…... and that's with their head down stream and getting a drink of water. You know, cows are pretty nasty creatures, but what would we do without them. Have you ever thought about a career as a stand-up comic Dadoo? I think you could make it.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

My mother got bit by the recluse and she almost died, mind you she's a tad older now. They are nasty but not agressive unless provoked. they seem to like dark, wet, woody spots.

We have a Kybo, Johnny on the spot outhouse and one day just before sitting on the throne I noticed a spider on the seat. little fella had the infamous violen on its back….....the recluse. I keep a can of "RAID" there now.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

My wife never did figure out where and when she got bit. She thinks it was at the offices where she works. You're right roman, the can be deadly. Roman, I'm sure you always look before you sit now! Talk about a pain in the …..


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

My stepson and I were pawing thru a pile of hemlock awhile back and found one huge (thankfully frozen) nest of hornets and a strong odor of skunk! Now if it was walnut, cherry or maple I'd go for it. But we're talking hemlock here guys. You can keep it!

I made a mistake on that slurry tank story…it was a "slurry pond" that breached. They are illegal as I understand. You can see why. Anyhow, fines were levied, but we've heard nothing more on this.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

There were these two prospectors awhile back, where one of them got bit on the tush by a rattlesnake. Anyhow he was screaming that he was gonna die, so his partner ran into town to get the doc. Well, doc was busy in surgery so he told the man to go back, lance the wound and suck out the poison.
Anyhow, when he got back to camp, the bitten man asked where's the doc. "Well, he's in surgery and can't come." "So what did he say?", said the bitten man.

"Doc said you're gonna die."

Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

You might want to put that career as a comic on hold for just a little while….......
Just kidding. keep 'em coming.


----------

